# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  Java SE Language Features Today and Tomorrow

## zehs_sha

Presentation: “Java SE Language Features: Today and Tomorrow,” by Sun Microsystems. Discusses the Java SE road map and the transition from Java SE 5 to Java SE 6 “Mustang” and eventually to Java SE 7 “Dolphin.” Topics include the new features in Java SE 5 and 6 and points to resources that discuss the future of Java SE 7.

http://developers.sun.com/events/tec...E_Language.pdf

----------

